# TUG Resort Reviews : new system question



## Marina_K (Aug 19, 2005)

*TUG Resort Reviews : new system question, complaints & suggestions*

For those who have submitted a review 06/01/2005 and later using the new sytem :

Have any of you had your review go missing?


-------------
Marina
Mexico resort reviews


----------



## Marina_K (Sep 6, 2005)

*Any complaints, concerns, suggestions, etc.?*

Now is the time to do it.

If you don't want to post it here, you can email Bill or the area reps. They will all be forwarded to the programmer.

Thanks.

-----------
Marina
temporary Mexico Resort Review list


----------



## wauhob3 (Sep 6, 2005)

I would like to be able to see what area the state or island etc. a resort is in like we used to on the old review board. The way it is you have to click on every review in the state to see where its located. For example if you want to go to Sedona then it would be nice if you could click on that area and get all resorts reviewed there or say the Keys verses Orlando.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 6, 2005)

I agree with Candace, that would be an awesome addition, as I often find I have to get my RCI book to then see where the resorts actually are located.
Liz


----------



## Keitht (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm sure there are plenty of other examples of what I think Candace means but here are 2 www.smoothhound.co.uk and http://www.bbcanada.com/bb_canada_map.cfm

It certainly would be a great addition if practical.


----------



## Marina_K (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm sorry but I still don't understand   

I'm looking at the Arizona list and can see which ones are in Sedona.

-----------------
Marina
temporary Mexico Resort Review list


----------



## JeffV (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybe they don't know to look here.
http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/tugdb/tugdb.html


----------



## wauhob3 (Sep 12, 2005)

JeffV said:
			
		

> Maybe they don't know to look here.
> http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/tugdb/tugdb.html



So is the idea for us to go to the old BBS look there and then go to the new one to read current reviews? What happens if its never been reviewed under the old then we would just miss it.

This where I have been going first since the change.

http://www.tug2.com/RnR/Ratings.aspx

Hey I just used the link Jeff posted and see its like the old format there! Great! Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Marina_K (Sep 12, 2005)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> Hey I just used the link Jeff posted and see its like the old format there! Great! Thanks Jeff.



That's the "old" Area index page. 

The "new" one will have the same Area listings and ALL area listings will have links to sub-areas.

------------
Marina 
temporary Mexico Resort Reviews list


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 13, 2005)

I think I'm having problems getting recent reviews in some areas - primarily Florida where I couldn't find a resort with recent reviews, including Ocean Pointe, BeachPlace Towers, Doral Marriott, etc.  In other states, like AZ and VA I found new reviews.  How did I get bogged down in the old section for FL when that didn't happen in other areas...or have there been no reviews for FL since TUG was changed to the new system several months ago?

Brian


----------



## Marina_K (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Brian,

I'm afraid there are 7 of us doing & moving the reviews & each of us are doing it "our" way  

From what I can see Dave has not put in the link to the "new" pages in the "old" Review pages, nor changed the links in the Florida East Coast and Keys Index. There have been updates for Ocean Pointe & BeachPlace Towers. You can get to them by going to the Ratings List, (choose State, click "F"). 

---------------
Marina
temporary Mexico Resort Review list


----------

